
Is Apple ceasing to report unit sales because the iPhone has peaked? - evo_9
https://9to5mac.com/2018/11/06/aapl-stock-2/
======
mtmail
Last paragraph: "Have iPhone sales peaked? In the short-term, maybe; in the
long-term, not at all."

